# Zertifizierung nach MRL für Zeichnungen?



## jora (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade aus einer hitzigen Diskussion über die Zertifizierung von Konstruktionszeichnungen. 
Wir liefern Konstruktionspläne für eine Anlage, die, wenn sie gebaut wird, unter die MRL fällt. Liefern aber keinerlei Bauteill. Unser strittiger Punkt ist nun der, ob wir wirklich Hersteller im Sinne der MRL sind.
Nach meiner Meinung beschreibt der Artikel 2, Absatz i) genau was ein Hersteller ist, somit wird. Das ist für jeden Praktiker natürlich absolut unverständlich, habt ihr solche Fälle oder eine andere Interpreationsweise?

"Bonusfrage": Ich wurde dann zeitgleich darauf angesprochen was wir machen, wenn wir eine Zeichnung einer sehr alten Anlage, z.B. von 1980, verkaufen? Bei fertigen Maschinen, die bereits in der EU im Einsatz sind, gilt ja die bedingte Besitzstandwahrung, gilt das auch für die Zeichnungen?

Bin mal gespannt wie ihr das seht.

Greez Alex


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

jora schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung beschreibt der Artikel 2, Absatz i) genau was ein Hersteller ist...


 
Hallo jora,

ob ihr Hersteller seid, hängt davon ab, ob ihr die Maschine inverkehrbringt.
(siehe Anhang)
Dazu gehört dann auch CE-Kennzeichnung, Konformitätserklärung, Betriebsanleitung sowie technische Dokumentation. Von Letzterem sind die
Konstruktionspläne ein Teil.

Mit Besitzstandswahrung kenne ich mich leider (oder Gott sei Dank ) nicht aus.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (29 Juni 2011)

> Die Kurzdefinition „Gesamtheit miteinander verbundener Teile oder  Vorrichtungen, von denen mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich ist und  die für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind“ reicht für viele  Fragestellungen nicht aus, deshalb hier die langen Zitate aus der  aktuellen Maschinenrichtlinie!


Also eine Konstruktionszeichnung kann perse schon mal keine Maschine darstellen, da es keine beweglichen Teile gibt.
Hier kann es eventuell eine Überschneidung geben, wenn ihr auch die Gerfährdungsanalyse macht und dann blöderweise die Konformität ausstellen würdet.
Es kann nicht sein , das jemand nach Plan etwas baut und meint der andere ist verantwortlich. Der Hersteller ist derjenige der die Maschine zusammmenbaut und in Verkehr bringt. Alleine dieser ist verantwortlich.


Er kann euch dazu verpflichten , die Konstruktion nach Maschinenrichtlinie zu erstellen, aber entscheidend ist, wer der Konformität unterschreibt. Der Hersteller kann sich nicht einfach auf eure Zeichungen berufen, sondern er muß nachweisen das die Maschine konform ist. Dies kann er eventuell mit Hilfe eurer Unterlagen machen, sonst muß er das komplett alleine machen.


----------

